

Ask HN: Do you use GnuPG? - mcav

Do you use GPG to encrypt or sign your stuff? E-mail, documents, or your entire hard drive (with TrueCrypt)?<p>I use 1Password and an encrypted disk image now and then, but haven't yet found a need to use GPG. Security precautions for me have revolved around making sure data is safe if my laptop gets stolen; I don't sign my e-mail or anything like that yet. These days we have things like FileVault and BitLocker for encryption... have you found a need to use GPG either in addition to or as a replacement for other security programs?
======
cperciva
I use GPG to sign the hashes on tarsnap source code tarballs -- without that,
tarsnap users would have to trust that my SSL server was feeding them the
right bits.

I also sign security advisories and patches while wearing my FreeBSD Security
Officer hat.

------
spooneybarger
No because I don't consider any of my data important enough. Nor any emails
etc etc.

------
yan
Yes, when I need to use it I, I sign/encrypt my emails with GnuPG

